# The Hapkido Bible by Dr. He-Young Kimm



## dortiz (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a copy to sell. Also the philosophy of Masters.

Each Sells for $89 new.

They are in great condition.

Make me an offer.

Dave O.


----------



## J Ellis (Dec 11, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably too late now, but I would still like to hear your opinions of the book(s)


----------



## dortiz (Dec 15, 2009)

Not too late at all. The Hapkido Bible or Hapkido II are almost identical. I would probably not buy both. I had bought one and received the other as a gift and that was autographed. No way am I selling that one. The philosophy is good, but a book I could sell and not have as a reference piece, but thats me. I got philosophied out growing up in Ashram culture (long story).
I think the Hapkido Book is the single best reference piece you can have. I also own a pocket companion which is wonderful. The book shows each technique and the steps through it while the companion just the technique. Its great if you want to put together a bunch of stuff to work on and then have a quick reference.
I own Myungs books, and Tedeschi and they are good but DR. Kimms books are the best.
Again, for Hapkido there is no better book to own than either the 1st or 2nd version.

Dave O.


----------



## J Ellis (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm very impressed with this book after an initial, cursory review of it. The photos appear very clear and well laid out, and the volume and organization of the material is amazing.

I'd recommend it.

Joel


----------

